# changer le clavier du powerbook...



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Bnojour a tous,

j'aimerais refiler mon powerbook a ma mere, mais il a un clavier qwerty, donc j'aimerais bien le  faire changer en azerty... Savez vous combien ca coute de faire faire ca, et surtout, ou je peux faire faire ca...???


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider car je ne connais pas encore les macs (c'est pour bientot)

Tu dois pouvoir changer la configuration du clavier nan ? Et tu dois surement pouvoir changer les touches de places. voila je pense que c'est la solution la moins cher ?.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Non, c'est pas une solution envisageable, parceque les touches ne sont pas les meme!!! (par exemple, il n'y a pas de touche accentuee sur un clavier anglais...)


----------



## fentuz (24 Janvier 2006)

Y a pas des powerbooks morts au SAV... qu'il utilise comme piece...

Sinon ya qlq'un qui a un ibook (actuellement sur le forum portable)et veut tester l'ecran car reste semble mort... peut etre que tu peux recuperer le clavier... mais je suis pas sur qu'il rentre dans un power book


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Attention, je ne demande pas ou trouver les pieces, mais plutot ou trouver le reparateur mac de genie qui va accepter de faire ce genre de travail...


----------



## fentuz (25 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Attention, je ne demande pas ou trouver les pieces, mais plutot ou trouver le reparateur mac de genie qui va accepter de faire ce genre de travail...



Le plus simple c'est un apple store ou un center... sinon page jaune et tu vas chez un revendeur agree... mais honetement, s'il n'est plus sous garantie, change le clavier par toi meme...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

et ou est-ce qu'on peut trouver la methode pour faire ca???


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour le tuyau, c'est tres interessant...


----------



## TheAxeEffect (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Bnojour a tous,
> 
> j'aimerais refiler mon powerbook a ma mere, mais il a un clavier qwerty, donc j'aimerais bien le faire changer en azerty... Savez vous combien ca coute de faire faire ca, et surtout, ou je peux faire faire ca...???


 
Je voulais changer mon clavier d'Ibook il y a qqs temps (il a pas aimé le coca!:rose: ) et les claviers les moins chers que j'ai pu trouver sont sur l'excellent site pbparts.

Ce n'est pas un site Francais, mais ils peuvent quand même t'avoir des claviers azerty. L'avantage est que le prix est en dollar (donc tu y gagnes). Par contre, tu paies la livraison (et là tu y perds!!). L'un dans l'autre, ca revient moins cher que sur n'importe quel autre site, à 20 euros près je crois.
Je te conseille de leur envoyer un mail pour leur demander (en anglais stp! lol):love: 

Pour ma part, j'avais abandonné l'idée car c'était tout de même hors de prix (119 dollars + transport) 

Je ne sais pas si tu peux changer toi même le clavier sur un PB comme sur un ibook??!


----------



## takamaka (26 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> Bnojour a tous,
> 
> j'aimerais refiler mon powerbook a ma mere, mais il a un clavier qwerty, donc j'aimerais bien le  faire changer en azerty... Savez vous combien ca coute de faire faire ca, et surtout, ou je peux faire faire ca...???



En octobre dernier, j'ai remplacé le clavier de mon PB 12" G4 1,33 chez un revendeur agrée situé à 5min de Clermont-Ferrand.

PIECE-APPLE 
Clavier Réf : 076-982 = 69,60 ¤HT

Ce qui n'est pas excessif, par contre il faut négocier la main d'oeuvre (dans mon cas  1H = 61¤) et ne pas se tromper d'opérateur car la durée peut varier de 30min à 2H !!! Et oui, y'a des voleurs, il ne faut pas hésiter à faire plusieurs devis. 

Bref, j'en profite pour saluer l'excellent travail de FBX Systems.


----------



## Macoute (27 Janvier 2006)

monte le toi même, c'est pas dur à changer un clavier


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> monte le toi même, c'est pas dur à changer un clavier



C'est quand meme un peu plus delicat sur un pwbk que sur un ibook: il faut demonter le capot avant, etc...


----------



## Macoute (30 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme un peu plus delicat sur un pwbk que sur un ibook: il faut demonter le capot avant, etc...


Il vient assez vite le clavier.
Y a juste 2 vis planquer derrière les touche F1-F2 et F11-F12,
et dans le compartiement mémoire, une de plus.

J'avais démonté mon ancien PowerBook 12'' afin de rajouter de la pate thermique sur le G4.


----------

